# Vernon Holt



## chinquapin (Mar 10, 2009)

Please pray for my Grandfather!!  He's been in the hospital now for a little over a week.  He had two types of bacteria found in his knee.  He just got a room yesterday he's been in ICU all week.  He also has pneumonia and it's not getting any better. I'm here staying with him and Grandma tonight we don't know how long he'll be here.

Prayers are a powerful thing and we need all we can get!!!

To everyone on this forum who needs prayers you have mine every single one of ya!!!!

Thanks for your time and God Bless!!!!

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 10, 2009)

You got it Ben. Prayers are on the way.
Do you need anything? If you do, call me!!


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers for Mr. Holt, Please keep us posted and I hope he gets better soon. 
Tell him all the Woody's friends are pulling for him!


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Sending them up.


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I will be remembering him and the rest of ya'll.
Grandparents are so precious and mean so much to you.
Hope he is up & about soon.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Holt. Please keep us updated.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Give your Grandad our best and tell him we will be lifting him up.  So sorry to hear this.  Will pray for God's healing work.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Holt.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Holt!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Vernon.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent, get well soon Mr holt


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2009)

My Prayers continue for Mr.Vernon.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 10, 2009)

Praying for a healing hand for Mr. Vernon


----------



## leadoff (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers on the way for Mr. Vernon.....


----------



## BuckinFish (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayer sent...
Not sure if I ever met him, but I remember you playin ragball at cleves house when we were younger (Im Jeremy), 
Prayers are with him my friend, hope Mr. Vernon gets better fast!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Ben,

Your Grandfather is at the top of my family's prayer list.

We hold him with highest regard & promise to fervent in our prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Holton (Mar 11, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Vernon and the rest of the family. 

God Bless yall in your time of need.

Prayer of guidance for the Drs and Nurses who are caring for Mr. Holt.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 11, 2009)

Lifting up Mr. Vernon right now

He is held in highest regard by many of us here.

Please keep us informed on his condition.


----------



## fredw (Mar 11, 2009)

My prayers for a speedy recovery for Mr. Vernon are added.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 11, 2009)

Praying for a full recovery!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 11, 2009)

yall have mine ben !!!!


----------



## shotgun (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine as well. Have alot of respect for Mr. Vernon.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 11, 2009)

you got em Dude ....


----------



## Free Willie (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 11, 2009)

Done here also.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## murf (Mar 11, 2009)

Sending positive energy to Mr Holt and family. 
I do not post often-read everyday-however I have always had interest in what Mr. Holt had to say.


----------



## SBG (Mar 11, 2009)

God bless you Mr. Vernon.


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayers,  I can't tell ya how much it means to our family!!!!!!  It was a long night, Gramp is doing alright... not great by any means.  Their running tests  on him today to try to figure out what the deal is.  I'll give y'all another update as soon as I hear something!    

Thank you again for y'alls prayers!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 11, 2009)

My prayers go out.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 11, 2009)

*bump*



chinquapin said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, I can't tell ya how much it means to our family!!!!!! It was a long night, Gramp is doing alright... not great by any means. Their running tests on him today to try to figure out what the deal is. I'll give y'all another update as soon as I hear something!
> 
> Thank you again for y'alls prayers!!!!!!
> 
> Ben


 
Thanks for the update Ben.


----------



## Lorri (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update - prayers for your gramp, you and your grandma and family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr. Vernon.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 12, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support it means the world to Gramp and us!!!!!  Here's the latest since this afternoon....the doctors found a different infection in his gut today so their running more test on him in the morning.


THey did say that his heart is good and his lungs were better from getting the fluid removed.  Which is good to hear in all this chaos. 

Thanks again for all the support!!!!!  

To everyone on here who needs prayer you have mine to the fullest may God Bless everyone!!!

Ben


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2009)

Give him our regards, Ben!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 12, 2009)

Ben, I'll be praying for your Grandfather and the entire family.


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 13, 2009)

I appreciate all the prayers once again thank you from the bottom of our hearts!  

Just talked to one of his docs, she said this is a very complicated and rare case.  They have no clue how long he'll be here but it want be anytime soon before he leaves.

Thanks again and God Bless 

Ben


----------



## Georgiagirl (Mar 14, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## bruceg (Mar 14, 2009)

Prayers going up. I respect and appreciate Mr. Holt - and saved a PM he sent a few years back on Pine Forest regeneration. I used it for scouts. He put a lot of effort into that note.

Vernon Holt is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mlrtime (Mar 15, 2009)

Just offered one up for your Grandpa and your family.


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks again for everyones support it means the world to us.  I'm sitting next to him right now.  He's sleeping good which is great he's had a restless week tryin to sleep.

The heart doc came by this evening said his heart is doing what it's suppose to and he doesn't need to come by unless we want him to. The nutritionist says he needs to eat more but bless his heart he has an infection in his stomach I wouldn't want to eat either.

Thanks again for all the prayers I can't thank y'all enough.

Ben


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Mar 15, 2009)

Prayers are on the way


----------



## deersled (Mar 15, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## t bird (Mar 15, 2009)

Prayers sent for Mr.Vernon.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg (Mar 15, 2009)

Ol' Vernon is one tuff coonhunter.I'll remember him in my prayers.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> Please pray for my Grandfather!!  He's been in the hospital now for a little over a week.  He had two types of bacteria found in his knee.  He just got a room yesterday he's been in ICU all week.  He also has pneumonia and it's not getting any better. I'm here staying with him and Grandma tonight we don't know how long he'll be here.
> 
> Prayers are a powerful thing and we need all we can get!!!
> 
> ...



Prayers sent,Ben.
Even though I've never met your Grandfather in person,I have great respect for his wisdom.


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 24, 2009)

First off I'd like to apologize for it taking me so long to update everyone!  I cna't thank y'all enough for all the prayers and support we have recieved it's been awesome!!!!!!

They took Gramp home today  all the bacteria is gone. Now we have to get some strength back in him.  It's going to be a hard road for him still.  So we're going to give it our best and get him going again!

Thanks again everyone for all the support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 24, 2009)

That's great news Ben.  May your Grandpa have a speedy recovery.  We miss him on the board!


----------



## NoOne (Mar 25, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2009)

Prayers are sent up for Mr. Vernon, he has a wealth of knowledge when it comes to the outdoors. A really great person.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2009)

good to hear he is back home.  vernon, we are pulling for you brother


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 25, 2009)

get that man some salet and chow chow and a big ole pone of cornbread ... that;ll help fatten him up ..

glad he got home Ben , tell him hello for us ....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> First off I'd like to apologize for it taking me so long to update everyone!  I cna't thank y'all enough for all the prayers and support we have recieved it's been awesome!!!!!!
> 
> They took Gramp home today  all the bacteria is gone. Now we have to get some strength back in him.  It's going to be a hard road for him still.  So we're going to give it our best and get him going again!
> 
> ...


YAY!!! 

GREAT NEWS!!!! Glad he's home where he can recoup proper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> Thanks everyone for your support it means the world to Gramp and us!!!!! Here's the latest since this afternoon....the doctors found a different infection in his gut today so their running more test on him in the morning.
> 
> 
> THey did say that his heart is good and his lungs were better from getting the fluid removed. Which is good to hear in all this chaos.
> ...


 
Awesome news. We will continue to pray for healing and strength.


----------



## messenger (Mar 30, 2009)

Ben,
Prayers are sent for you all.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Mar 31, 2009)

prayers sent and God bless you


----------

